# Toilet Training



## rspence (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi parents,

I just wondered if anyone has any tips, thoughts, insights on toilet training diabetic toddlers. I know on one hand they are not any different from non D ones but JP drinks soooooooooooo much fluid that I think we'll spend all day on the loo or having wee accidents!

I have left it til late to toilet train him anyway and for last 3 months have decided he's got enough on right now to deal with so i've still not tackled it. Now summer is supposedly approaching I'm thinking we should consider it.

interested in your experiences....

rachel


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't think you've left it late at all.  I left both of my elder ones till just after their 3rd birthdays.  They trained SO fast.  F trained in 3 days and J in 1 week!  I'm not rushing H either.  

Good luck if you do decide to do it in the summer.  I used the reward chart system.  We put a sparkly sticker on the chart for every wee and a bigger sticker for a poo.  After 5 wees or poos, they got a treat from the treat jar.


----------



## ruthelliot (Jun 10, 2010)

I started trying to train my eldest ,Jack, (not diabetic) too early(bowing to pressure from those that know best - or not) and got nowhere fast so gave up and then when he showed real signs of wanting to do it (a week before his 3rd birthday) it was sooo much easier. My middle boy, Sam, and youngest Ben (who is diabetic) both decided themselves not long after their second birthdays - this was much younger than I had anticipated but I was totally led by them and the one thing I learned was waiting until they want to saves so much hassle. Ben was just as easy as the other 2, if not easier. He was trained day and night in 2days. the only thing I do find even yet is that he does need more reminding during the day - esp in the mornings when he runs high he needs to go a lot. I'm also more inclined to lift him at night as if he bloods are high he will wet the bed.  I think because he did need to go a lot it meant everytime we took him to the toilet he would do something so soon got the idea. I still get caught out with trips to the supermarket etc when I forget to make him go the second before we leave and we've had a fair few stops at the side of the motorway - so if you see a wee curly blonde having a quick pee at the side of the M8 give me a wave!


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jun 29, 2010)

Rachel.
You are not the only one, I was trying to potty train my 23 months old daughter for a while before she was ill and was diagnosed type 1 diabetes few weeks ago and it is very hard to train her again as she drink sooooooo much and wee sooooooo much so Im leaving it till her bladder settle but any tips or advice!!


----------

